# Corsair H100i Pro - Kann ich Icue beenden und was ist mit Linux?



## Sophyinbetween (23. Februar 2019)

Moin,

ich möchte an der Stelle auf keinen Fall eine Pro- und Kontra-AIO-Diskussion aufmachen. Deswegen bitte nur antworten zum Thema.

Ich hab Gestern eine H100iPro in mein System gebaut und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit Lautstärke und Kühlleistung.
Ich benutze zur Steuerung von Lüftern und Pumpe ICUE - Nun hab ich alles so eingestellt wie ich es mag und wollte fragen,
ob ihr vielleicht wisst wie es sich verhält, wenn ich icue aus dem Autostart nehme.
Bleiben die bisherigen Einstellungen dann beibehalten, bis ich es wieder manuell Starte und verändere oder nicht?

Und die zweite Frage, ich hab ein Dual-Boot-System, da ich Linux ab und an zum Programmieren Ubuntu angenehmer finde.
Wie verhält es sich dort mit den Einstellunge. ICUE läuft ja nicht unter Linux / Ubuntu.

System: (falls es relevant sein sollte)
Ryzen2600
RX560
16GB-DDR4-2933mhz
Asus-X370Pro
840Evo (Ubuntu)
860Evo (Win 10)
WD4TB


----------

